# Recommend nice resturant in Atlanta?



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking to try some new resturants in Atlanta and just wondering if you had any recommendations? Mainly traditional American steak/seafood but a more diverse palette intriguing.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Woodfire Grill mentioned favorably by all the right folks.
www.woodfiregrill.com

For Thai, try Tamarind Spice in the Colony Square building.
For BBQ, Daddy D's on Memorial.
For the steak experience: www.[B]fogo[/B]dechao.com (Brazilian)


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

If you don't want to do a chain steakhouse, the best in Atlanta are Chops and Bones. 

For Northern Italian, there's La Grotta; the Buckhead location is open for dinner, the one near Perimeter Mall (inside the Crowne Plaza) is also open for lunch.

For classic Southern food, there's the Colonnade, just down Cheshire Bridge Road from Woodfire Grill.

I was talked into having dinner at the sports bar at the Marriott downtown - the service was abysmal, the food was mediocre, and the prices were the same as the St. Regis, where one finds neither of these problems.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I've tried Watershed and Wisteria and both were good. Looking to continue to explore Atlanta's culinary offerings. 
Jed


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll throw a couple of more "haute cuisine" offerings on the table with Rathbun's (downtown) and Eugene (on Peachtree St. just between Midtown and Buckhead.)

DH


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

+1 for Rathbun's. It's incredible.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> I'll throw a couple of more "haute cuisine" offerings on the table with Rathbun's (downtown) and Eugene (on Peachtree St. just between Midtown and Buckhead.)
> 
> DH


Any opinions on Holeman and Finch? The articles in _Atlanta_ Magazine focus on the ghastly offal they serve. Literally - tripe, souse, etc. The sort of things that the lady of the house would give to her maid to give to her father to give to the dog.

(There's a new restaurant near Bacchanalia, owned by the same people, that actually has a category on the menu labelled "offal.")


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> Any opinions on Holeman and Finch? The articles in _Atlanta_ Magazine focus on the ghastly offal they serve. Literally - tripe, souse, etc. The sort of things that the lady of the house would give to her maid to give to her father to give to the dog.
> 
> (There's a new restaurant near Bacchanalia, owned by the same people, that actually has a category on the menu labelled "offal.")


Mike,
I had a drink at H & F the other day -- with an old law school friend and fellow forum member. You describe the appetizers perfectly. They were wonderful -- but I suppose not for everybody. Well stocked bar -- reasonably priced.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Mike,
> I had a drink at H & F the other day -- with an old law school friend and fellow forum member. You describe the appetizers perfectly. They were wonderful -- but I suppose not for everybody. Well stocked bar -- reasonably priced.


I don't know how one would describe the personality trait that prevents me from wanting to try this stuff. I'd say "provincial," but it's probably the rural people in the "provinces" who have less disdain for such things.

Perhaps it's the knowledge I have of how Old Atlanta worked, where such cuts of meat were given by the lady of the house to the maid, who gave them to her father, who fed them to his dog.


----------

